# Un iphone 6S PLUS en 2019, pertinent?



## Ashram_ (10 Janvier 2019)

Bonjour à tous,

La question à 1200 dollars, tout est dans le titre. Je fais partie des clients Apple un peu désorientés par les choix de la marque ces dernières années. J’étais même repassé chez Android pendant un temps, avant de revenir sur le très bon SE. Et c’est justement parce que mon SE est en train de me lâcher de tous les côtés que je pose cette question.

En effet, la batterie se vide à vue d’œil (80% en 2 heures ce matin, juste en écoutant un podcast !) et les 32 Go saturés font à peu près tout planter. Bref le moment est venu de changer, pas forcément à contrecœur vu que la taille d’écran devient un peu petite à mon goût. Alors comme chaque Apple addict, j’ai un cahier des charges assez précis.
Je ne supporte pas face iD et je ne supporte pas ne pas le retour à de la connectique propriétaire pour l’audio.

Donc je me dirige naturellement vers un appareil avec jack et touch id.
Comme l’autonomie est aussi impérative pour moi, le choix logique est le 6s PLUS. Je me demande néanmoins s’il fait encore la blague en 2019. Sur la puissance je ne m’en fais pas trop car je ne joue pas sur téléphone et ai une utilisation assez « basique » bien que très (trop ?) intense : vidéos, streaming, twitter, rss, internet, etc.

Par contre sur la longévité j’ai peur qu’il n’ait pas droit aux prochains iOS, voire même dès cette année… L’iphone 7, plus récent, me semble hors de prix pour ce qu’il est, et ne possède pas de jack. J’aurais pu faire un effort, mais toujours au-dessus de 600 balles pour un appareil qui va sur ses 6 ans c’est du délire, surtout quand je louche vers le one + 6t 128 Go qui se trouve à 500 balles, avec le oled, fastcharge, batterie 3000 etc etc

Bref comme un peu tout le monde, il y a des choses que je ne suis plus prêt à accepter d’apple et sa tarification délirante.Je laisse donc une chance à la marque, car satisfait du reste, en particulier de mon Apple Watch, mais j’avoue que le haut de gamme android au prix d’iPhones qui ont 4 ans me fait de l’œil. Mais je m’égare.

La question initiale est donc : puis-je vraiment être satisfait d’un 6S PLUS aujourd’hui ?

Merci


----------



## Gwen (10 Janvier 2019)

J’ai un 6S (pas le +) et comme toi, je ne souhaite pas me passer de certaines technologies. J’ai juste fait changer la batterie à la fin de l’année dernière mais,cett appareil marche encore comme au premier jour. 

Si tu en trouve un, fonce, c’est encore un bel appareil. Sauf si on t’en demande 1200 dollar bien sûr


----------



## Ashram_ (10 Janvier 2019)

gwen a dit:


> J’ai un 6S (pas le +) et comme toi, je ne souhaite pas me passer de certaines technologies. J’ai juste fait changer la batterie à la fin de l’année dernière mais,cett appareil marche encore comme au premier jour.
> 
> Si tu en trouve un, fonce, c’est encore un bel appareil. Sauf si on t’en demande 1200 dollar bien sûr



Merci pour ton retour.

Un 6S+ neuf c'est 509€ sur amazon en 128 Go.
Il reste le reconditionné type backmarket pour faire baisser la facture, mais j'ai pas tellement confiance, en particulier pour la batterie et le touch ID mécanique.


----------



## Gwen (10 Janvier 2019)

A ce prix la, ça ne vaut pas le coup de s'en priver. Va pour le neuf.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Janvier 2019)

509 € ?  c'est pas trop élevé pour du reconditionnement  ?


----------



## Gwen (10 Janvier 2019)

C’est un neuf justement et non un reconditionné.


----------



## Jura39 (11 Janvier 2019)

Ouppss , j'ai mal lu


----------



## Deleted member 1146516 (17 Janvier 2019)

C'est cher quand même pour un IPhone 6S Plus. Dans un ans, IOS 13 fera en sorte qu'il ne fonctionne plus.

J'ai eu se problème avec un IPad. Neuf : IOS 7 et deux ans plus tard avec la 9.5, elle ramait. C'était devenu inutilisable.

Quant au 6S, je suppose que ça va faire pareil avec la version 12 ou la 13.

Je te déconseille. En plus 509 euro ? C'est excessif pour un téléphone qui date de la préhistoire. (façon de parler xD )

Edit: Je n'ai rien dit pour le prix. Le Galaxy S6 Edge à 620 euro !!!  

Pourquoi des vieux téléphones coûtent aussi chers ?


----------



## Jura39 (17 Janvier 2019)

A voir


----------

